# Best Eats - Bay Area



## TheNewMexican (Aug 25, 2021)

Have a trip coming up to San Jose / San Francisco area. Wondering on where are the best places to eat while there? In to pretty much anything; Asian, Greek / Middle East, steakhouses, whatever.........

Thanks!


----------



## tostadas (Aug 25, 2021)

House of Prime Rib in SF is a staple.


----------



## Chips (Aug 28, 2021)

tostadas said:


> House of Prime Rib in SF is a staple.




It's probably my favorite spot. Getting in can be a challenge though.

If you journey over to Oakland, probably the best pizza in the bay area is at a little spot called June's Pizza. Absolutely stunning stuff.

Best burger I've had is in SSF at Hidden Spot. It's way off the radar and tucked in a tiny otherwise unimpressive dive bar. They use their kitchen and crank out other-worldly burgers. Check their Instagram and see what I mean!

Enjoy your trip!

And if you're in SJ heading to SF, then you can hit one of the best breweries in CA, Blue Oak Brewery in San Carlos.


----------



## Michi (Aug 28, 2021)

Chez Panisse in Berkeley is a top-notch restaurant. Well worth it.

And a few hundred meters further north along Shattuck Ave is Kamado Sushi, which is excellent.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 28, 2021)

House of Prime Rib is legendary...highly recommended!

June's Pizza is also superb, but takeout only. Pro tip: Bring beer and wine and eat on the picnic tables in the courtyard. Get whatever the weekly special is.
June's shares space with Soba-Ichi, which has great soba.

Clam Pie at Golden Boy Pizza in North Beach is also an SF classic.

Other good ones by genre are:
Japanese: Rintaro and Hina Yakitori
Italian: La Cicca (Sardinian); Tailor's Son; DelFina; Belotti and Pizzaiola in Oakland.
Asian Noodles: Nute's Noodles in Bernal Heights.
Chinese Dive: Capital on Clay St
Local Seafood: Anchovy Bar on Filmore, Swan's Oyster Depot,
Craft Beer: Original Pattern in Oakland or Harmonic Brewery in SF Dogpatch. Both have good food too.

Pizzialo also serves my favorite burger on their back patio Fri - Sun 11:30 - 3:00.

Swan Market, and the surrounding blocks in Oakland, has a bunch of good, eclectic restaurants.


----------



## tostadas (Aug 28, 2021)

Oh yea, and Hog Island Oyster Co at the SF Ferry Building is a good one too. Best grilled cheese sandwich I've ever had.


----------



## Rainman890 (Aug 29, 2021)

Han il kwan. It's a bit west of the main city, but it's the best Korean bbq I've ever been too. 

Go early, there will be a line..


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 29, 2021)

The Sausage Factory?


----------



## big_adventure (Aug 30, 2021)

For pizza, let me suggest a contrary view and recommend Zachary's on Solano in Berkeley. Deeeeeeeep dish isn't everyone's style, not even mine, but Zachary's does it right.

State Bird Provisions in SF is really good.

House of Prime Rib is definitely a SF tradition.

Chez Panisse in Berkeley was recommended above and it's over-the-top great - Alice Waters effectively started nouvelle cuisine in the US at that address. 

Swan's Oyster Bar is amazing for seafood, just expect a long line to get in unless you choose an odd hour.

The Stinking Rose in North Beach is another classic SF experience, I just hope you like garlic.

Shalimar on Jones Street in SF for cheap, zero frills, BYOB Indian/Pakistani food. It's been upgraded a bit over the years but it used to have the atmosphere of a cell block in Bratislava. Good times.

Chowder in a bread bowl at the Wharf is a must-have for any visitor. It doesn't really matter which place you get it, there are a bunch. Boudin is the big one, but it's been upgraded to super-touristy over the years - YMMV.

Walking-around desserts from Ghiradelli will please kids or dates, especially if it's not too cold out.

Kokkari on Jackson for Greek food.

North Bay, how about Hook Fish Company in Mill Valley and Salito's in Sausalito. Very different places, but both quite good.

That's just a few off the top of my head. I lived there for seven years back in the way-back time. Feel free to ask for some more precise ideas.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Aug 31, 2021)

You guys are awesome! Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## CA_cook (Aug 31, 2021)

Pizza: Pazzos in San Carlos, Delfina in Palo Alto
Georgian: Bevri in Palo Alto, Tamari in San Carlos
peruvian: Limon Rotisserie in Mission or Burlingame
Greek: Kokkari in San Francisco. Evviya(sp) in Palo Alto. 
For eclectic beer and really good pastrami: Refuge ( a few locations: Menlo Park, San Mateo, San Carlos).
Zareen’s inRedwood city for cheap and awesome Indian. Vic’s Chaat in Berkeley is worth a trip as well 

If you go to the city, go to the *Eater* San Francisco web site and look at their Essentials and NewAnd Hot lists. They never miss. They have a Peninsula list too. but a lot less extensive. Also worth exploring. Enjoy. In general, Eater is your best guide to BayArea food. 

PS. stinking Rose is a long term tourist trap. Avoid. Ditto everything on Fisherman’s wharf.


----------



## pleue (Aug 31, 2021)

That's a massive area and without constraints in terms of budget/cuisine. Hard to drill down without knowing what you want but parbaked's list is excellent. I could send some more your way but I wouldn't really know where to stop and start.

Cala was magnificent but I don't know if they plan on re-opening. 

Aziza has always been delicious.

June has a patio you can eat at btw.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 31, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> PS. stinking Rose is a long term tourist trap. Avoid. Ditto everything on Fisherman’s wharf.



...except In N Out, Tanguito and The Buena Vista


----------



## tostadas (Aug 31, 2021)

I noticed that chinese food is lacking from the list.

For sit-down Dim Sum:
-Hong Kong Lounge, San Francisco (NOT the same as Hong Kong Lounge 2)
-Koi Palace, Daly City

Note that dim sum is typically done during lunch time and not for dinner.


----------



## big_adventure (Aug 31, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> PS. stinking Rose is a long term tourist trap. Avoid. Ditto everything on Fisherman’s wharf.



To be fair, I was recommending for a tourist...

Stinking Rose is far from great, but it is unique, it is old NB San Francisco to some extent, and it is a common bond for people who have visited. 

Ditto eating chowder in a bread bowl at the Wharf. Of course it's touristy, but this is tourists going to SF. This is a thing that people do when they are there. Other people that they meet in other places will immediately identify with them for it. Hell, I still do it from time to time when I visit. 

Eating anything else at the wharf is a mistake - overpriced and underserved.



parbaked said:


> ...except In N Out, Tanguito and The Buena Vista



Irish coffee at the BV is touristy as hell, but damn it's good. I've been pretty drunk on those more than once.


----------



## tostadas (Aug 31, 2021)

big_adventure said:


> To be fair, I was recommending for a tourist...
> 
> Stinking Rose is far from great, but it is unique, it is old NB San Francisco to some extent, and it is a common bond for people who have visited.
> 
> ...



Yea nothing wrong with touristy stuff. Some are fun. Chowder at the wharf is one of them. I dont find anything particularly special about the food itself, but the chowder combined with the atmosphere is a nice experience. Careful parking around the wharf or other tourist areas in the city, auto break ins are extremely common.


----------



## CoteRotie (Aug 31, 2021)

tostadas said:


> Careful parking around the wharf or other tourist areas in the city, auto break ins are extremely common.



I second this, it's crazy lately. Don't leave ANYTHING in the car, but if you have to make sure it's not visible at all. No sunglasses, power cords, jackets, and above all else no laptops or bags that look like they may hold a laptop. I can't count the number or acquaintances who said "I was just running into the store for 2 minutes" but still lost everything they left in the car.


----------



## big_adventure (Sep 1, 2021)

I third that - everyone I know who lives there is in total paranoia about break-ins. It's probably too much, but that much popcorn definitely has a lot of kernels in its past.

Also, if you're driving around, realize that you're probably going to spend 50 to 100 a day in parking.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 1, 2021)

the Marshall Store, in Marshall, CA. Clam Chowder and BBQ oysters..scary good.
San Tong Noodles SF
Chueng Hing, on Noriega Street. dont park at the safeway grocery store across the street. get the BBQ meat over rice plate. it is huge and so good. i usually get the CharSiu bbq pork plate, but the roast crispy skin pork and bbq duck will put your tastebuds in a headlock. so good...and it wont jack up your budget for the day. it will make up for the damage you did at the Marshall store. 
my guilty pleasure hole in the wall, is CordonBlu on California(?) and Polk. they make this meat sauce they pour over rice that is stupid good. they have grilled chicken and fried rolls on the side. you shovel rice so fast you get that plug in your chest with hiccups. cheap cheap cheap. the locals eat there.

dont leave any valuables VISIBLE in our car. they will smash in 100%, in minutes. zero valuables..


----------



## TSF415 (Sep 1, 2021)

I happen to second The Sausage Factory. Maybe a little biased, lol. 54year old restaurant in an 1890's victorian. Red sauce joint with a from scratch kitchen and American style pizzas a New Yorker will say aren't that bad.


----------



## CA_cook (Sep 2, 2021)

Sure, there is nothing wrong with touristy stuff, but you can almost always do so much better in the city…. So, why waste a meal?


----------



## Chips (Sep 3, 2021)

CA_cook said:


> Pizza: Pazzos in San Carlos, Delfina in Palo Alto
> Georgian: Bevri in Palo Alto, Tamari in San Carlos
> peruvian: Limon Rotisserie in Mission or Burlingame
> Greek: Kokkari in San Francisco. Evviya(sp) in Palo Alto.
> ...




I keyed into your replies immediately from the start! Pazzos in San Carlos blew my ever-loving-socks off on my first trip. Stuff was amazing, but every subsequent visit, the leopard spotting crust turned into more and more uneven, simply burned crusts. I do love their craft beer inclusions, but the great stuff disappears quickly. I'd probably visit more frequently if I lived closer.


Delifina has the best damn meatballs and whatever turn on the concept of one large, tender meatball sitting in a warm burrata and tomato sauce appetizer. I have not idea what the name is but it's worth studying and copying at home. It's delicious!


----------



## Byphy (Sep 6, 2021)

If you're in SJ, you can try to hit up the Super Smash Burgers pop-up






Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





I haven't been able to go down there yet but it's on my list of spots to try out


----------



## TheNewMexican (Sep 8, 2021)

Thank goodness the coming months offer a few more business trips  This is going to be an awesome list to work my way through......


----------



## parbaked (Sep 13, 2021)

boomchakabowwow said:


> the Marshall Store, in Marshall, CA. Clam Chowder and BBQ oysters..scary good.
> 
> my guilty pleasure hole in the wall, is CordonBlu on California(?) and Polk. they make this meat sauce they pour over rice that is stupid good. they have grilled chicken and fried rolls on the side. you shovel rice so fast you get that plug in your chest with hiccups. cheap cheap cheap. the locals eat there.



I walk by Cordon Bleu all the time. I haven't been in years.
Looks like they finally reopened after shuttering during COVID.
I look forward to getting some 5-spice and meat sauce!

Had lunch at Marshall Store today...Mondays are pretty chill. Yeah, it's pricey, but the oysters are good and Tomales Bay is special.
The restaurant seating is still closed but the patio and deck open, so porta potties only...








TheNewMexican said:


> This is going to be an awesome list to work my way through......



I forgot to add two special Thai spots.
Nari in Japantown, which offshoot of Michelin starred Kin Khao (which is still closed). Flavors are, to me, completely different than the standard Thai fare.








Nari


1625 Post Street — San Francisco — 415.868.6274




www.narisf.com




Farmhouse in the Mission, which is more casual but also excellent.


https://farmhousethai.com/san-francisco


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 13, 2021)

parbaked said:


> I walk by Cordon Bleu all the time. I haven't been in years.
> Looks like they finally reopened after shuttering during COVID.
> I look forward to getting some 5-spice and meat sauce!
> 
> ...


gah!! love/hate you right now 

let me know if cordon bleu is still legit. and let me know if you pry that meat sauce recipe from the cool lady.


----------



## Michi (Nov 15, 2022)

Had dinner at Chez Panisse.

Dungeness crab appetizer:





Grilled fennel and persimmon salad:





Turnip and turnip greens soups:





Duck breast stuffed with chanterelles:





Vanilla and caramel profiteroles:





A few tidbits to finish it off:





This was not a cheap dinner. But the taste, presentation, and service were truly outstanding!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 16, 2022)

you are vacationing here?! awesome. would have been cool to come shake your hand. hahah


----------



## Michi (Nov 16, 2022)

I’m on a business trip. Took the opportunity to catch up with old friends in Berkeley.


----------



## MowgFace (Nov 16, 2022)

Michi said:


> I’m on a business trip. Took the opportunity to catch up with old friends in Berkeley.



You should check out Hida Tool and Tokyo Fish Market! Bernal Cutlery is not too far either!


----------



## gregfisk (Nov 16, 2022)

Michi said:


> Had dinner at Chez Panisse.
> 
> Dungeness crab appetizer:
> View attachment 208607
> ...


I live in Seattle Mich. When I first saw your dinner pictures I was going to ask if there are Dungeness crab  in Australia? I feel kind of dumb that I don’t know the answer. Anyway, we have a small cabin on Camano Island North of the city about and hour and crab on a regular basis. It’s one of our favorite things to do in the summer and we’re lucky that our place up there is on the water and lots of crab right out front of our place.


----------



## Michi (Nov 16, 2022)

Plenty of crabs in Australia, but not Dungeness. The best local crab is mud crab. Worth dying for…


----------



## parbaked (Nov 16, 2022)

Bernal closed their Oakland store, but @Michi might also enjoy Monterey Fish, Berkeley Bowl and Market Hall Foods


----------



## gregfisk (Nov 16, 2022)

Michi said:


> Plenty of crabs in Australia, but not Dungeness. The best local crab is mud crab. Worth dying for…
> View attachment 208832


Sorry to say when I visited Victoria and Melbourne proper I didn’t try any  crab. I did try kangaroo at a nice restaurant and really enjoyed it. Then I bought some here from an exotic meat distributor and it was awful and tough as nails.


----------



## MowgFace (Nov 16, 2022)

parbaked said:


> Bernal closed their Oakland store, but @Michi might also enjoy Monterey Fish, Berkeley Bowl and Market Hall Foods


I second all of this.

Berkeley Bowl is a trip i wish i made more often.


----------



## Michi (Nov 16, 2022)

gregfisk said:


> Then I bought some here from an exotic meat distributor and it was awful and tough as nails.


Kangaroo needs to be eaten very rare, otherwise it gets tough.


----------



## gregfisk (Nov 16, 2022)

Michi said:


> Kangaroo needs to be eaten very rare, otherwise it gets tough.


Yes, I did know that and cooked it on my bbq after soaking it in milk, which I read somewhere. You also do this with a small shark we have called a dog fish. Anyway, I just think it was a bad piece of meat.


----------

